
Blohm and Voss BV 141 - sohkamyung
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blohm_%26_Voss_BV_141
======
robin_reala
For a somewhat similar but more modern configuration, there’s Burt Rutan’s
Boomerang:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rutan_Boomerang](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rutan_Boomerang)

~~~
jeffreyrogers
It's hinted at in the wiki article, but one of the advantages of this
configuration is that it is supposed to be safer if one of the engine goes out
during takeoff. Multi-engine planes tend to be less safe than single-engine
planes (for general aviation) despite the redundancy of an extra engine
because if an engine goes out during takeoff most pilots have a very hard time
maintaining control of the aircraft.

~~~
sytse
And I assume it is safer because to distance between them engines is smaller
than it would be if neither was mounted in front of the cockpit.

~~~
jeffreyrogers
Yep that's right. There are also planes like the Cessna Skymaster[0] that have
two propellers in a push-pull configuration, where both propellers are in line
with center of the fuselage.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cessna_O-2_Skymaster](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cessna_O-2_Skymaster)

~~~
sytse
Wow, that is even better. Thanks!

